# Whats your favorite halloween attraction?



## Spookkid (Dec 27, 2005)

Whats your favorite halloween attraction?
My favorite is the Dark Ride. 

How about all of yours?


----------



## Bumbury (Aug 29, 2012)

Disneys not so scary halloween at disney world orlando... "Hands down"...im such a scaredy cat... but on a good year or if i have to take the kids it's the universal studios orlando fright night... only cant stand the crowds... only been once tho because of it... really tho disney is is more my speed... ;-)


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Hard for me to say but we attend Knott's Scary Farm Halloween Haunt each year so I have to say that one...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

big black boots.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Palmdale Haunter said:


> Hard for me to say but we attend Knott's Scary Farm Halloween Haunt each year so I have to say that one...


Yup. Been going every year for I think 12 or 13 years now...Scary Farm and I will both be 40 this October.

Disney is cool; I love seeing all the jack o lanterns on Main Street and at the Mansion...Queen Mary's Dark Harbor was fantastic last year.

I love this time of year!


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Have to say, I've been to all the haunts here in Florida, and Tampa's Howl O'Scream has to be my favorite, but the lines are horrendous!! Same with Universals Halloween Horror Nights.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I have done Scarowinds at Carowinds in Charlotte, NC, and it was pretty good. And then I did Halloween Horror Nights at Universal Studios and it was unbelievable! I would highly recommend it, but I don't think they do the VIP tours anymore. It was so great, when we did the VIP package, we had 15 people in our guided group and one guide and she took us to every single haunted house, every ride, we saw it all! My husband, my best friend and myself went and we ended being the guide's favorites and she gave us the best seats through the whole night. It was AWESOME! (of course it probably helped that I bought her a couple of shots to start the night off right...ha ha, I can sure bribe someone right)


----------



## Radford (Aug 7, 2012)

Being from Central Florida I would say Halloween Horror Nights @ Universal Orlando.


----------



## Radford (Aug 7, 2012)

go on a Thursday night


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well....my house when it's all decorated up, of course!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Other than mine, I can't choose one. I know so many great attractions are down here in the south, and I love to go to them all.


----------



## Haunt Maker (Sep 2, 2012)

Well, in & around Indianapolis, I recommend Hannah's Haunted Acres. Although for those with younger simulacrums the Indianapolis Children's museum does a pretty good job.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

I live in Denver, so my primary experience is with the haunts here. The past 2 years, however I've gone to Missouri and the South on haunt trips, and I have to say Netherworld is my favorite haunt I've seen, just because of their badass set design, huge props, and great attention to detail.

Also high on my list are The Darkness, Edge of Hell, and Atrox Factory

Atrox is a haunt every aspiring pro haunter NEEDS to see before openning. Their scare tetniques are nothing short of amazing and worked just as well on a seasoned haunter like me as they did on the other members of my group.

This year, I may be going to Texas and/or So-Cal, so that list may very well change. If I end up having a new favorite, I'll let you guys know! :jol:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

My favorite, every year I just have to visit Kennywood Phantom Fright Nights. It's our local amusement park transformed into a world of fright and fear. The park is completely overrun with zombies and monsters walking about, industrial fog machines throughout the park, walk through haunted houses, roller coasters and certain rides remain open. The lighting, atmosphere and zombies make it so spooky and creepy.

Then there's The ScareHouse in Pittsburgh. Really alot of fun and scary times!


----------



## Mr Rhee (Sep 1, 2012)

Don't know that I've attended enough attractions to form an opinion but I just went to San Diego's Haunted Hotel a couple weeks ago during Comic-con. While I don't find those things particularly scary I did go with a couple girls and was able to hang back and watch them get all the attention. *That* was worth the price of admission.

For real-world scary, I also went to the Museum of Death in Hollywood. While it wasn't as bad as the attendant made it out to be some of the images still haunt me.


----------

